# I grabbed my cat by it's tail



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

And I feel awful about it.

Long story short: my cat M.J. was wanting to go outside. It is freezing degree weather out there, so I tried to block him (I had just let the puppy out.) He got past me, and I grabbed for his body, and caught his tail. He yowled, but I tried to pull him back inside. He was yowling in pain, so I let go, and he disappeared.

Now I feel terrible, because I know how much that must have hurt.  I am an animal advocate (have done work for animal shelters and charities), I have never done anything like this before, and I feel depressed and absolutely torn up that I did it. Poor guy! 

It was the first and only time I've ever grabbed a cat by it's tail. How do I feel better about this, and how do I get my cat to be calm around me (if he associates it with me?)

Help! :afr


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

its okay u were trying to protect ur cat...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My stepmom did the same thing Saturday when I visited her. My stepcat was really miffed big time because my stepnieces and -nephew were teasing him. 

He is going to be okay, unless he tries to get you in your sleep.

I had to grab my dog by his tail one time - he was a cocker spaniel (they cut the tails to a stub!). He had to go to the vet to have a ham bone cut from around his lower jaw. He got it stuck around his jaw and could not get it off. The vet had to sedate him so it could be cut - he was scared to death.

Well, when he came home afterward, he literally walked like a drunk person, staggering around and not able to keep his balance. Well, the basement door was open and he decided he wanted to go downstairs. He made it down one step before I ran toward him. Given his state, I freaked and pulled him by his tail. He could have fallen down the stairs if I hadn't done that. They are planks, not carpeted!

He ended up okay - never was mad at me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Thanks. 

I hope he doesn't stay out all night! This is terrible.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

He might have been yowling because he was angry you were grabbing his tail, and not necessarily because he was in pain. I've done the same thing to stop my cat from running out and she hasn't held a grudge against me. Just check if he's okay.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cats memories are very short. In a few days he'll love ya again. :yes


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Aww, yeh thats wrong way to grab him, well is he okay now? 

Im sure u dont mean it and wont do it again next time.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

you didn't mean to hurt him - you didn't even mean to catch his tail. you shouldn't feel bad about it, because you were only trying to protect him. i know that its difficult to get over the guilt, but i'm sure your cat doesn't hold it against you. next time you two are cuddling, just say 'hey, sorry about the other day' 

ftr, when i was a wee one, i pulled my cats tail just to see how far i could go until she meowed. i was really young (like 5) and i'm pretty sure my cat forgave me (she just died a few years ago) but i've felt guilty about it ever since. but i think my guilt is justified because i hurt her semi-on purpose  :cry


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> My stepcat


lol, for some reason this made me laugh. its cute


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I accidentally did the to one of my sister's cats a while back. Cats are so fast! He got over it. <3
So will your cat.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Cats memories are very short. In a few days he'll love ya again. :yes


This. Anyways, you didn't do anything wrong - that is you were only trying to keep your cat safe and hurt it on accident. Don't beat yourself up because you know you love your cat, and you would never hurt it intentionally.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Aw I don't think you did anything wrong, at least not intentionally. My cat had to have this bandage on recently from where she'd had a drip attached because she had an infection. The bandage was starting to cut her circulation and her paw was getting all swollen, my dad held her and pulled it off and she was growling and yelping so much and he was nearly in tears from having to hurt her. She was fine in a couple of hours. I think cats are very forgiving and you're clearly an animal lover. Some people who don't care enough are the ones who should be worrying and feeling guilty the way that you are! Did he come home yet??


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cats don't remember things like that for very long. I've accidentally stepped on tails and paws a few times. They'll let out a shriek and hide from me, but within an hour they cuddle up again like nothing happened.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, my cat was here when I got up this morning (my mom let him in), and he acted all cuddly with me.  So I know he's probably forgotten about it.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

"I'll beat you with a live cat while I'm swinging it by it's tail." - A wise wise man.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my god you idiot. Better take it to an animal hospital and pay for expensive tests to make sure there's no spinal injury!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yay! Glad to hear your kitty's doing well now


----------



## LilyOndine (Feb 24, 2014)

*Grabbed poor kitty by her tail*

Grabbed poor kitty by her tail as she was falling off the bed. I then compunded the problem by holding her in my arms like a baby and kissing her little grey furry face (which she hates as much as when I pick her up and cuddle her). I think she was in an abusive relationship before adopted her case shes a bit standoffish. Hope she doesnt hate me 4 too long:|


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

It will probably crack the ****s but the only thing they are interested in is food and self comfort so I'm sure you'll be ok with your relationship .


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

lol old topic from WT

this reminded me of a sex addict I was once acquainted with for a very short period of time who revealed to me that he ....sexually violated his dog.


Need to get visual out of head.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

calichick said:


> lol old topic from WT
> 
> this reminded me of a sex addict I was once acquainted with for a very short period of time who revealed to me that he ....sexually violated his dog.
> 
> Need to get visual out of head.


Arrrrrrrrrrrrr didn't need that visualisation arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
I'm going to wash my brain out now

Good spot on the date I never notice that .


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you should let your pet do what he/she wants to do, cats are not dogs and true cat lovers will not treat cats like dogs


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Grog said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrrrr didn't need that visualisation arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> I'm going to wash my brain out now
> 
> Good spot on the date I never notice that .


it gives new meaning to the phrase doggy style

poor doggy didn't know what was coming to it :blank


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

calichick said:


> it gives new meaning to the phrase doggy style
> 
> poor doggy didn't know what was coming to it :blank


Arrrrrrr now your ruining doggy style for me arrrrrrrrrr
So glad humans don't have tails 
Wash brain , wash brain , wash brain la la la la la al aka ala ala l aka L nnnnnnoooootttttttt llliiiisssssttttteeeeennnnnnniiiiiiiinnnnnnnggggggg 
La la la la la al Fingers in um eyes now .


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Grog said:


> Arrrrrrr now your ruining doggy style for me arrrrrrrrrr
> So glad humans don't have tails
> Wash brain , wash brain , wash brain la la la la la al aka ala ala l aka L nnnnnnoooootttttttt llliiiisssssttttteeeeennnnnnniiiiiiiinnnnnnnggggggg
> La la la la la al Fingers in um eyes now .


p.s. every time you're around a dog now you'll have that visual.

just keep it in the pants, don't let temptation overcome.

that mofo gave me herpes of the brain, damn Midwesterners


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

calichick said:


> lol old topic from WT
> 
> this reminded me of a sex addict I was once acquainted with for a very short period of time who revealed to me that he ....sexually violated his dog.
> 
> Need to get visual out of head.


Was he good at doggie style when you two...


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

calichick said:


> p.s. every time you're around a dog now you'll have that visual.
> 
> just keep it in the pants, don't let temptation overcome.
> 
> that mofo gave me herpes of the brain, damn Midwesterners


Ha ha ha

I'm pretty stupid so I'll forget in about 10 minutes , being stupid does have advantages some times , for times like this . Phew I feel the breeze going through my ears now takin brean cels wif I t wat is tis a boat aniway .


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Was he good at doggie style when you two...


I never slept with him. I was just using him for "companionship". Although he did want to f*** my brains out...He invited me out camping in the middle of nowhere within 2 days of meeting. I'm wondering if he was my one true soul mate and I judged him a little too harshly for the dog thing :lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

calichick said:


> I never slept with him. I was just using him for "companionship". Although he did want to f*** my brains out...He invited me out camping in the middle of nowhere within 2 days of meeting. I'm wondering if he was my one true soul mate and I judged him a little too harshly for the dog thing :lol


A sex addict whose desires reach the canine kind too invites you out to an isolated place after two days of knowing you... Would be disturbing if someone like that was your soul mate :um


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


> A sex addict whose desires reach the canine kind too invites you out to an isolated place after two days of knowing you... Would be disturbing if someone like that was your soul mate :um


I think all of us have our deep dark secrets, he was just stupid enough to tell them.

I sure as hell will keep mine locked up tight with me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I never slept with him. I was just using him for "companionship". Although he did want to f*** my brains out...He invited me out camping in the middle of nowhere within 2 days of meeting. I'm wondering if he was my one true soul mate and I judged him a little too harshly for the dog thing :lol


Such a lady! :no


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

calichick said:


> I think all of us have our deep dark secrets, he was just stupid enough to tell them.
> 
> I sure as hell will keep mine locked up tight with me.


If I were you I'd be grateful he told you rather than years later coming home from work and catching him in bed with that ***** next door .


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> I never slept with him. I was just using him for "companionship". Although he did want to f*** my brains out...He invited me out camping in the middle of nowhere within 2 days of meeting. I'm wondering if he was my one true soul mate and *I judged him a little too harshly for the dog thing* :lol


yeah, no.

aside from how disgusting it is its also incredibly ****ed up to do that to your pet. really hope you called him out on it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> yeah, no.
> 
> aside from how disgusting it is its also incredibly ****ed up to do that to your pet. really hope you called him out on it.


well obviously. there's a reason why we were acquainted for a "short period of time".


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Such a lady! :no


Now darling, I thought we already established that I'M the top in this relationship


----------

